# I can't finish college cause I'm bad at math...



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I have gotten as far as I can without math and science classes. Unless I come up with 135,000 to leave government schools behind this is it for me. In Cali, no matter what your major you need some basic college level math and sci classes. I can't do this. I'm not like " no calculus for me" bad I am "ahhh what's 6 x 9" bad. Any shortcuts I'm missing . How do you guys get by?


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

What are you majoring in?

I'm pretty bad at math too, so what I did was steer clear of majors that were very math-heavy and went for stuff that accepted quantitative reasoning classes in place of regular math like Calculus (i.e. social sciences and the humanities). For instance, one math class I took that satisfied the math requirement was Games of Chance. All we had to do was learn lots of probability. It was ridiculously easy. When I switched schools, I took statistics which was also easy because it was just basic stuff.

Are there any student help centers or tutoring places where you can go to get extra extra help with math?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you going to city college or cal state? Have you taken a placement test? What is your level of math; basic arithmetic, pre-algebra, algebra, intermediate algebra? It's not a big deal. You just take the placement test and then take the math courses. If you think you might have a math learning disability see a counselor or go to the tutoring center.

I did the IGETC and only had to take one math class (actually 2 cause I needed intermediate algebra) and 2 science classes, one life science and one physical science. I took geology for physical science and physical anthropology for life science. Neither required much of any math. The easiest math course to choose from is statistics.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you ever actually...studied? Learning math is like learning anything else. As for multiplication, just memorize the multiplication table, seriously!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not bad at math, but I'm sure you can find a way to get through. I think that every school I've taken classes at has had free tutoring available for students in math classes. Like komorikun, I did IGETC. I took biological anthropology, genetics, and astronomy for the science requirements. Only astronomy had any math. Geology is probably a better physical science class for avoiding math.



Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Have you ever actually...studied? Learning math is like learning anything else. As for multiplication, just memorize the multiplication table, seriously!


Yeah, if you really have trouble multiplying single digit numbers, all you have to do to overcome that is a little memorization.


----------



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are you going to city college or cal state? Have you taken a placement test? What is your level of math; basic arithmetic, pre-algebra, algebra, intermediate algebra? It's not a big deal. You just take the placement test and then take the math courses. If you think you might have a math learning disability see a counselor or go to the tutoring center.
> 
> I did the IGETC and only had to take one math class (actually 2 cause I needed intermediate algebra) and 2 science classes, one life science and one physical science. I took geology for physical science and physical anthropology for life science. Neither required much of any math. The easiest math course to choose from is statistics.


im stuck in community college actually. I'm sure I could learn multipaction and the basics if I really tried. but beyond that is not possible, I don't have the brain capacity. its been attempted many times. I want to major in either english, photography, film. and still california wants math. Oh and I tried the placement test years ago, I wash placed in math 4 which is like pre algreba, if I tried the test again I know I would be put in math -4 lol. I have forgotten so much since HS. I have to take at least 2-3 college math classes. Science Might be possible. Earth Sci, maybe something else visual like that... I dont know. Yeah Im going to try and meet with an academic consular before I give up entirely. I wonder if NY has these requirements, thats where Im from originally-- I might move back and go to college there.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

> I wonder if NY has these requirements, thats where Im from originally-- I might move back and go to college there.


Depends on what school, but generally, it's 1 college math for non-math/science majors here. Depending on the school, they might offer classes like the ones I mentioned above. You'd just have to contact them to find out.


----------

